# Saturday...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So went out looking for varmints to break in my new 22-250 and mini-14 with no luck.... Found a couple jacks that I killed with the shotgun... Couldn't get any dogs to come my way went looking for other critters but couldn't find anythign to devirginize my long range guns... Spent most the day out to no avail... Any ideas? need to get them babies broke in...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> So went out looking for varmints to break in my new 22-250 and mini-14 with no luck.... Found a couple jacks that I killed with the shotgun... Couldn't get any dogs to come my way went looking for other critters but couldn't find anythign to devirginize my long range guns... Spent most the day out to no avail... Any ideas? need to get them babies broke in...


It seems like we're all looking. I'm going to try a place this weekend and if that doesn't pan out so well, I'll be about 70 miles west of your house !!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That seems to be the case from what I understand... Oh well guess I'll just keep trudging around and let ya know what I find... I might end up out that far myself....


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

They don't call them wiley coyote for nothing. Hide your vehicle I actually have an old military camo net like we used to camo our equipment when I was in the service.If you do this remove the little metal rings so as not to scratch your vehicle. Hide yourself and minimise movement.Decoys work wonders.If you find rabbits I gaurantee there are dogs in the area. one decoy I use is a styrofoam ball with a couple feathers stuck in it to resemble rabbit ears but you need a breeze to make it effective in keeping the dogs from noticing you.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I dont think that was the problem... I hiked a pretty good ways from my vehicle... I did find where someone had made a stand and gotten some shots.... I'm pretty good at the old camoflauge game know a thing or to about it.... I'll just keep at it eventually I'll find em.... That styrofoam ball idea is a good one though I like that idea... Might have to rig one up...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been in a rut latey as well, what I've noticed is that the rabbit population has been down this year as well atleast in my area. I think with all the hunters and lack of rabbits in my area the dogs have switch things up I've noticed alot of wood peckers so I changed my call stratgy to that and I have moved out a little farther from home and the success is a little better. Good luck with the devirginizing I have a 22 mag that I'm hoping to devirginize this weekend.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

thats kind of what I'm thinking I didn't see anywhere near the amount of jacks I used to see... Guess thats what happens when you leave for 4 years... Things change  ....


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup there doesn’t seem to be as many wabits this year.  The last two were great though.  Maybe that means the puppies we be restless. Haven’t seen many tracts either. Any one else?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know where you guys are hunting but I have already taken 6-4 one day and two another and I haven't even set a stand yet this year. The dogs are out there typically the dogs are 2-3 years behind the down cycle on the bunnys. I could have had 2 others if I hadn't rushed the shot.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well that is just it "Where" I know where I do find the rabbits is where I usually find a coyote but my usually good rabbit locations there are no rabbits and therefore the coyotes have moved to find a better food source not saying all coyotes are gone just either moved to a different location or switched food sources. That is why I'm using different distress calls like woodpecker.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh I'm not sayin theres no dogs out there I just don't know where they are any more most my old good spots are houses now among other problems.... I was just looking for a shove in the right direction.... but I'll just keep after it and eventually find some...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I won't dial you in to where I have been going as I hunt public ground and there is already too much competition but the 6 I have taken were all within 3 miles of each other and was in Box Elder County.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I understand completely I have my spots too, but it seems everyone in Emery county has been hunting the yote this year now I must move to the top secret areas on my list :mrgreen: This weekend I'm going on a 2 day hunt that hopefully gets great results and I can get one with my 22 mag.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

well box elder county is safe from the wrath of my guns wont be headed that way anytime soon... I've got a spot picked out to try out next we'll see what happens... I'll let you guys know...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck, and take pictures if you get any, I will and post them if I get any


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got back, not one rabbit or dog to show for it. I saw lots of antelope and mustangs. I guess that’s why they call it hunting not killing. :?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah only Chuck Norris goes Killing. -_O-


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

well I guess atleast I'm not the only one...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> well I guess atleast I'm not the only one...


You can put me on that list..... 

Maybe some snow will help ?? :?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

the white stuff finally decided to fall if it sticks around til the weekend there might be some animals for killing...


----------



## dulo (Dec 9, 2008)

I also hope some snow helps. I went out this last weekend, the only thing I saw was some horses.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

[attachment=0:mmq2nc8u]coyote.jpg[/attachment:mmq2nc8u]
Got two dogs this weekend seen 2 others that we couldn't get. I shot the on that is horizontal he weighed about 40 to 45 pounds big ol dog.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Way to go Mike... looking forward to this weekend should hopefully get out friday... Congrats again looks like a lot of fun there a story behind the pic?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My cousin posed them that way, it was taken sunday night as we were packing up to leave, would of had tried one more stand but got a flat tire so we just put the spare on and came home. Was going to go to Nevada this next weekend but now I have to work. 
I just purchased a savage 12fv 204 yesterday and was planing on taking it out. I can't wait till I can use it.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Can't see very well by that picture but it is definately a big dog.Was he gray or red?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I was out early yesturday checking tracks in the little bit of snow that we got and there just aren't very many rabbits around. I did see 2 BIG healthy Jacks though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

He was more red, alot of tan though and big ol tan eyes


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I love them red dogs. congratulations on the success.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is a big old DOOG! I think you have yourself a woofie there _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ :wink:


----------

